# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 03/11/2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يعير عنكبة للمرخية القطري رسمياً



قرر المريخ اعارة مهاجم الفريق عنكبة الي نادي المرخية القطري الذي تقدم بطلب رسمي للاستفادة من خدمات اللاعب .. حيث خاطب المريخ النادي القطري رسميا بذلك اعلن فيه موافقته علي اعارة لاعبه.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*امير كمال ينفي قبوله عرض الهلال ويؤكد تمسكه بالمريخ



نفى امير كمال مدافع المريخ الاخبار التي تداولتها مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي عن اقتراب الهلال من التعاقد معه وتوجيه ضربة قاضية للمريخ لافتاً الى انه لا يمكن أن يبدّل كلمته التي منحها لمسئولي المريخ مهما حدث مبيناً أن أمر تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ اصبح مسألة وقتٍ لا أكثر متوقعاً أن تتم هذه الخطوة في أي لحظة في الساعات القليلة المقبلة، وأبان أمير كمال أنه ظل حريصاً على الالتزام بكلمته ولا يُعرف عنه التراجع عن عهد قطعه أو كلمة منحها لأي جهة بدليل ما حدث في تسجيله للمريخ لأول مرة، وشكر أمير كمال جماهير المريخ على وقفتها الرائعة معه وعلى الدعم المعنوي الكبير الذي وجده من جماهير الفرقة الحمراء مما كان له عظيم الأثر في المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه مع الفريق في هذا الموسم.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*غاني المريخ كوفي يحتفل بطريقته الخاصة بثنائية بكأسي السودان والشمالية



احتفل الغاني فرانسيس كوفي مهاجم المريخ على صفحته الرسمية على الفيس بوك بالإنجاز الكبير الذي حققه مع فريقه بالحصول على بطولتين في ليلة واحدة عندما حاز الأحمر على كأس السودان بانسحاب منافسه الهلال وعندما فاز بكأس والي الولاية الشمالية بفضل الفوز الذي حققه على أهلي شندي بهدف جميل حمل توقيع النجم المبدع فرانسيس كوفي الذي كان في قمة سعادته بالإنجاز الكبير الذي حققه مع فريقه وأسعد به الجماهير التي ظلت تساند اللاعب بقوة وتطالب المجلس بضرورة المحافظة على الساحر الغاني الذي أحدث إضافة حقيقية في أداء الفرقة الحمراء.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع مع غارزيتو لتجديد تعاقده معه



يعقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم مع الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفريق من أجل التفاوض معه للتجديد معه لفترة اخرى بعد أن جاءت الفترة الأولى للمدرب الفرنسي مع المريخ ناجحة لدرجة كبيرة بعد قيادته للأحمر للتأهل لنصف نهائي الأبطال لأول مرة في تاريخه وسيقود المفاوضات مع المدير الفني المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس النادي إلى جانب العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة وسيناقش المجلس مع غارزيتو التفاصيل المالية لتجديد تعاقده مع تقديم عرض رسمي للمدير الفني حتى يدرسه ويرد على المجلس قبل نهاية الأسبوع الحالي لحسم أمر تجديد تعاقده بصورة نهائية.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*

★نبض الصفوة★
★★امير عوض★★
★دوري الأعمدة و الصفحات★
★لا شئ أكثر مدعاة للضحك هذه الأيام.. أكثر من التصرفات “الخرقاء” التي تابعناها من الأخوة في الجانب الآخر..
★كالعادة “السنوية الثابتة” دبجت الصحف العناوين الضخمة و هي تبشر “المخدوعين” بتسجيلات “جنة الأطفال”.. و تنسج القصص المملة عن طريقة إختطافهم و تنسب البطولات الوهمية لفلان و فرتكان من إداريي “الغفلة”.. و إن ننسي لا ننسي تصاوير “أب كسكتة الفرحان” مع نجوم “التيرسو” الذين تولي إعلام البنشر نفخهم و تكبيرهم في أعين البسطاء..
★بقدرة قادر.. ذرت “الآلة الإعلامية الزرقاء” التراب علي عيون جمهور الفريق فنسي الجميع أو تناسوا “الإنسحاب المخزي” الذي أدخلتهم فيه تهورات من هم في سنة أولي إدارة..
*فريق أعلن إنسحابه من البطولات.. و لم ينس أمينه العام من أن يذكرنا بأن إنسحابهم سيتواصل للعام المقبل.. و مع ذلك “تتشوبر” إدارته بتسجيلات “الكوته” التي رأينا جميعا..
★علي أي أساس يجري هذا الفريق تسجيلاته؟ و في أي دوري سيلعب من سجلهم طالما أنهم رفعوا سلاح العصيان و الإنسحاب المتواصل!! و ما هو موقف قانونية هذه التسجيلات لفريق متوقع هبوطه لدرجة أدني بعد أيام فقط؟!!
★و كما يقولون “المشتهي الحنيطير يطير”.. أتي العشرات لحمل “لاعبي الفرز التالت” و أطفال “الرديف” و الذين لم يصدقوا ما يحدث أمامهم و كاد بعضهم يغمي عليه من هول الصدمة..
★إذا كان ما تابعناه من “هلولة” هو لتسجيل الصغار.. فهل يعني هذا أن تمنح الدولة مشجعي الهلال عطلة رسمية ثلاثة أيام.. حتي يتمكنوا من الإحتفال بمحترف عليه القيمة!!
★و كان الأمر الأكثر إثارة للرثاء متمثلا في حضور بعض جماهيرهم لمباراة تتويج المريخ بكأس السودان المحبوب.. و تفرغهم للهتاف و العويل قبل أن يبح صوتهم فيصمتوا  و يمتعوا أنفسهم بمشاهدة نجوم المريخ الأشاوس.. و لعل بعضهم طلب التصوير رفقة نجومنا بعد نهاية اللقاء.. و هو تصرف غير مستغرب من نادي يعشق الكل فيه الصور.. من الرئيس و حتي أصغر مشجع “متأدب” في حضرة أب كسكته!!
★و كان الأمر المخجل هو محاولة صحفهم تبخيس تتويج الكأس الفخيم.. و محاولة مقارنته بمهرجان “طيور الجنة” الذي كان أضحوكة للكل..
★تتويج حضره النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية.. و والي الولاية.. و كل المعتمدين.. و مستشار رئيس الجمهورية.. و رئيس الإتحاد العام.. و العشرات من المسئولين في الجهازين التشريعي و التنفيذي.. و إمتلاء الملعب علي سعته بالحضور.. و كونت من أجل التحضير له لجنة ولائية.. و أخري مركزية عليا.. و أجريت فيه مباراة رسمية منقولة حصريا علي قناة فضائية و رعت ذلك بعض صحفهم..
 مع كل ما سبق رصده يصر بعضهم علي مقارنته بأفشل مهرجان في العالم علي الإطلاق.. و الذي حمل إسم مهرجان “المنسحبين” و شهد تقسيمة حضرها نفر قليل تفرغ للتلفظ “بساقط القول”.. و لم يشرف مهرجانهم و لا حتي رئيس لجنة شعبية.. أو مدير “قروب واتساب” حتي.. و مع هذا يودون المقارنة!!
★أيش جاب لي جاب يا هلالاب.. نجاح تتويج الكأس أرداكم في مقتل..و أنتم من توهم. بأن عدم وجودكم سبب فشل.. و نسيتم أن تواجد سيد أندية السودان لوحده كفيل بإحضار “لبن الطير” ليكون وسط الحاضرين مصفقا و مشجعا..
★كل العالم شاهد الإحتفال.. و الصحافة الزرقاء تكذب و تتحري الكذب.. و المساكين شاهدوا بأم أعينهم فغالطوا ما شاهدوا و قرروا تصديق الأوهام..
★و من أعظم الأوهام المزروعة حديثا  تسجيلات “الجموعية” (من الجمع).. الذين سيبدعون علي صدر الصفحات..و يمتعون الجمهور داخل الأعمدة المخدرة..فطوبي لكم بدوري الصحف و الأعمدة الممتاز.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★التسجيلات المريخية تبدأ متعثرة للأسف.. و هو ما سرب الإحباط داخل قلوب المحبين..
★لا وضوح حتي الآن في ملفات إعادة اللاعبين أمير كمال و راجي.. و حتي تجديد التعاقد مع عنكبة يكتنفه الغموض و الضبابية!!
★لا شئ في الأفق سوي تصريحات همت المشاترة و التي قتلت كل ما هو متوقع عن مستقبل أفضل..
★أقترح أن يتولي الخبير الفني همت تدريب الفريق بديلا عن غارزيتو.. و يعاونه الطاهر هواري..
★النجمين المرشحين لخط الدفاع إذا قدر لهما الإنضمام للمريخ فبحول الله سيشكلان إضافة كبيرة و مميزة للخط الخلفي.
★نبضة أخيرة★
★نوم العوافي.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*تراوري يرهن عودته للمريخ بذهاب غارزيتو



رحب المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم المريخ في تصريحات لوسائل اعلام مالية بالعودة مجدداً لناديه المريخ والمشاركة معه بصورة طبيعية في الموسم المقبل لكن تراوري اشترط ذهاب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني من القلعة الحمراء حتى يعود تراوري مجدداً للسودان. ويرغب المريخ في الاستفادة من جنسية اللاعب المالي ليتم تسجيله في خانات اللاعبين الوطنيين مع الاستعانة بمحترف اجنبي في خانة الايفواري ديديه الذي يبدو قريباً من مغادرة الاحمر حال لم يستمر الفرنسي غارزيتو مع المريخ لموسم آخر.
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مشكور اخى ماجد واسعد الله صباحك
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

مشكور اخى ماجد واسعد الله صباحك



صباح النور والسرور

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*غياب المصري أيمن سعيد عن تدريبات المريخ يثير التساؤلات



أثار الغياب المفاجئ للمصري أيمن سعيد لاعب وسط المريخ عن تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء وعن الغياب عن مباراة الفريق الاخيرة أمام أهلي شندي على نهائي كأس السودان بدنقلا أثار العديد من التساؤلات عن أن اللاعب دخل في مشاكل ادارية مع مجلس الادارة الجديد أدت لغيابه عن المشاركة في تمارين الفريق الأخيرة وتفيد المتابعات أن ايمن سعيد حانق على مجلس المريخ الذي لم يسلمه مقدم العقد الذي وقعه معه في مايو الماضي برغم أن اللاعب كان من أميز نجوم الفريق في الموسم الحالي ولعب دوراً كبيراً في صعود الفريق لنصف النهائي من مسابقة دوري ابطال أفريقيا في إنجاز تاريخي للأحمر.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ماجد على الإبداعات 
وصباحاتك خير ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يعطيك العافية الحبيب ماجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يجدد لعماري ويكسب حارس السلاطين جاهد محجوب

كفر ووتر / الخرطوم / 

ﺟﺪﺩ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻗﻠﻴﻞ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻪ ﻋﻤﺎﺭﻱ ﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺑﻤﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﻪ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻭﺣﺴﻢ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻌﻪ ﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺭﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﺩﺭﻳﺲ ، وضم ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ الى كشوفاته ايضاً ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺮﻣﻲ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺟﺎﻫﺪ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻻﺭﺑﻊ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مع الدكتور ماجد ما بتقدر تغمض عينك وتنوم حتى الضحى .. من صباحا بدرى متحزم ومتلفح ثوب الأجادة والتميز .. ويأتينا بالأخبار والأحداث .. همّه وفنجريه ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. ثناؤنا العاطر لشخصك الكريم مع أجمل التحايا وصادق الأعجاب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

مع الدكتور ماجد ما بتقدر تغمض عينك وتنوم حتى الضحى .. من صباحا بدرى متحزم ومتلفح ثوب الأجادة والتميز .. ويأتينا بالأخبار والأحداث .. همّه وفنجريه ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. ثناؤنا العاطر لشخصك الكريم مع أجمل التحايا وصادق الأعجاب





You deserve all the best really
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر 
زاكي الدين الصادق 
التجديد لأمير المدافعين مهم

*مر علي إنطلاقة فترة التسجيلات يومين ومازال المريخ في حالة من الثبات الشتوي في أمر التعاقد مع بعض اللاعيبين الذين رصدتهم أعين لجنة التسجيلات المريخية، ونضيف لذلك حالة الإرباك المعاشة الأن في أمر التجديد لأمير كمال الذي أعتقد ان إعادة تسجيله تبقي مهمة جداً خصوصاً ان أمير لاعب متميز ولا مناص من إعادة التعاقد معه لانه يشغل خانة حساسة عاني فيها المريخ الامريين في السنوات السابقة ومازال يعاني، لكن كان لوجود أمير كمال أثر كبير علي دفاعات المريخ التي بوجود أمير اصبحت أكثر صلابة من ذي قبل وهنالك بعد أخر يتمثل في خبرات اللاعب وتمرسه ونجوميته التي بفضلها بات من أفضل اللاعيبين بالمريخ وبات كذلك واحد من قلة تفاعلت معهم جماهير المريخ التي تري في أمير واحد من أفضل اللاعيبين الذين مروا علي المريخ خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية، لهذا نعتقد انه لابد للجنة التسير ان تجتهد لإعادة قيد اللاعب بكشوفات الفريق وهذه المهمة رغم أشكال المزايدات التي تغلفها من قبل الهلال لكن علي اللجنة ان تنجزها لتقطع الطريق أمام منافس المريخ المتحفز لخطف اللاعب.
*المزايدات حول سعر اللاعب نشطت خلال أول أمس وأمس وكانت مزايدة مالية كبيرة علي سعر اللاعب وهذا الواقع يحتم بضرورة إنهاء الجدل حول هذه الصفقة بأسرع مايكون حتي يتفرغ بعدها اللاعب لأداء دوره في الملعب من دون أي مؤثرات وضغط يمارس عليه في أمر التجديد للمريخ.
*أمير لاعب متميز ويستحق ان يعيد المريخ تسجيله فهو من طينة اللاعيبين الكبار وهو واحد من قلة أعطو المريخ داخل الملعب بل وأقنع كل متابيعه بأنه يستحق عناء ان تجتهد اللجنة للتجديد له لمواسم قادمة.
*ندرك حجم المزايدات وندرك حجم مطالب اللاعب لكن الثابت عندي ان أمير لاعب المريخ وأمر التجديد له سيحسمه عرض اللجنة المتوقع والذي في إعتقادي سيكون مرضي ومجزي لأمير المدافعين.
وهج اخير:-
*التجديد لأمير وإعادة التعاقد مع الفرنسي هما أبرز مايتصدر الساحة المريخية هذه الأيام وفي إعتقادي هذا يعود لقيمة الثنائي الكبيرة في تقديم الإضافة للمريخ، فالأول مدافع متميز بل جوكر اين ماوضعه المريخ أجاد وأغلق منذ توقيعه أبواب كانت مشرعة من الهواجس كان يعايشها الجميع مع دفاعات الفرقة الحمراء.
*اما بالنسبة للفرنسي غارزيتو يبقي أمر التعاقد معه لفترة قادمة مهم لعدة أسباب أبرزها ضمان الإستقرار الفني وضمان جانب أخر يتمثل في خلق حالة من التسلسل في بناء الفريق في الفترة المقبلة وهنالك جانب يتعلق بالمشاركات الخارجية التي أكد فيها غارزيتو أنه مدرب متميز لحد كبير بعد ان أوصل الفريق بمجهودات وخبرات عالية لمرحلة نصف نهائي كأس ابطال أفريقيا و محلياً لا جدال حول نجاحات الرجل مع المريخ.
*غارزيتو يستحق الإستمرار لعوامل كثيرة ولنجاحات ملموسة وكبيرة حققها مع المريخ خلال الفترة السابقة ويكفي ان رؤية جماهير النادي حول أمر التجديد لغارزيتو واضحة لانها لمست في الرجل قيمة عالية عكسها مستوي المريخ وماحققه أفريقياً و محلياً.
*إنجاز ملفي أمير وغارزيتو سيجنب اللجنة المكلفة شبح الفشل الذي يتهددها وسيجنبها كذلك سيل هجوم جارف سيتوجه نحوها ان أخفقت وهذا ما لا نتمناه لها وللمريخ في الفترة القادمة.
*لانود ان نتحدث عن ضعف مالي لكن علي اللجنة ان تقطع قول كل خطيب وتجدد لأمير المدافعين حتي تؤكد ان الحديث عن ضعفها مالياً غير صحيح وبذلك ستقطع أيضاً الطريق امام اي من المحاولات المستميتة التي يشنها الهلال لخطف اللاعب.
*حديث دكتور أسامة الشاذلي حول ان اللجنة لا تعاني مالياً حديث واضح ونحترمه لكن علي اللجنة ان تنهي الجدل في بعض الملفات المهمة والحساسة خصوصاً ملف التسجيلات الجارية الأن وأعتقد ان اللجنة امامها فرصة سانحة لإبراز قدرتها المالية في أمر التجديد لأمير كمال.
*غارزيتو وأمير يبقي المحافظة علي وجودهم أمر مهم للغاية في عوالم المريخ فهذا الثنائي أعطي المريخ الإضافة وكان فاعلاً في كل ما أنجزه المريخ لهذا التفريط في كليهما يبقي ممنوع وسيمثل صدمة للجميع ان حدث ونتمني للأمانة ان لايحدث مطلقاً.
*نتمني النجاح لنجم المريخ القادم من الأمير خالد النعسان فهذا اللاعب متميز وقاد فريقه الأمير بكل إقتدار للصعود للدوري الممتاز بعد ان إستطاع ان ينال لقب هداف الدوري التأهيلي للممتاز.
*خالد لاعب صغير في السن وننتظر منه تقديم الإضافة خصوصاً ان المستقبل في المريخ سيكون للواعدين من أمثاله في الفترة القادمة.
*دخول المريخ لسوح التسجيلات في اليوم الثالث بنجمه خالد النعسان نتمني ان يكون بداية إنطلاقة نوعية لتسجيلات الفرقة الحمراء.
*التجديد لأمير يبقي من أهم الأحدث التي ستشهدها تسجيلات المريخ ونعتقد ان اللجنة المكلفة لايفوت عليها هذا الأمر لهذا سننتظر منها ان تنهي أمر مدافعها القوي والمتميز خلال اليومين القادمين وكذا الأمر بالنسبة لمدرب الفريق الحالي الذي نتوقع ان تحسم اللجنة المكلفة أمر التجديد له لتنهي الجدل الدائر والمكثف حول بقائه المطلوب والمرغوب من القاعدة المريخية العريضة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وافق الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) رسميا علي إقامة مباراة المنتخب السوداني الأول لكرة القدم ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2018م بروسيا ضد نظيره الزامبي بمدينة كريمة يوم الأربعاء 11 نوفمبر الجاري.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					



You deserve all the best really



 الخير كل قدوم الواردين .. أنت اهل للخير والجمال .. شكرا على التعبير الراقى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجدد للرباعي... استمرار الباشا وبلة جابر مرهون برحيل غارزيتو

الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد
يدشن المريخ تسجيلاته اليوم بتوقيع إقرارات في الاتحاد الرياضي السوداني مع نجومه مطلقي السراح أمير كمال، راجي عبد العاطي، مصعب عمر، وكوفي فرانسيس، وأكملت لجنة التسيير بالنادي كافة المفاوضات مع اللاعبين،وينتظر أن يجدد اللاعبون الولاء للقلعة الحمراء اليوم دون انتظار قد يعقد موقفهم ويصعب من مهمة التجديد لهم، وتلقى أمير كمال تحديدا عديد العروض في الفترة الماضية مفضلا الاستمرار لمواسم ثلاثة مقبلة، كما تلقى كوفي عروضا بوساطة وكيله غير أن المريخ سارع لحسم تمديد فترته بعد انتهاء فترة اعارته، خريطة تسجيلات المريخ باتت واضحة للحد البعيد على الرغم من أن الانتقالات على مدى سنواته شهدت الكثير من التحولات على صعيد الوافدين الجدد أو المغادرين، وبعد حسم إعادة قيد الرباعي ستتجه الأنظار للوافدين الجدد.
ثلاثي الرهيب على أعتاب القلعة الحمراء
سيكون ثلاثي مريخ كوستي على بعد خطوات فقط من الانتقال للقلعة الحمراء وقاد الأحمر مفاوضات جادة ينتظر أن تكلل بالنجاح للتعاقد مع الثلاثي عماد عطرون، والحارس اسحق آدم بجانب نجم منتخب جنوب السودان لوك ونقل المريخ رغبته لإدارة الرهيب بشأن التعاقد مع الثلاثي وينتظر أن يكتمل الاتفاق عطفا على العلاقات القوية التي تربط الناديين كما أن مريخ كوستي سيستفيد ماديا من الصفقة وقد يجد صعوبات بالغة في اقناع نجومه بالبقاء بعد أن أبدى المريخ رغبته الجادة في كسب توقيعهم وأعلنت إدارة مريخ كوستي عدم ممانعتها في إطلاق سراح الثلاثي مؤكدين أنهم لن يقفوا في طريق أي من نجومهم مشترطين التقييم الجيد.
الباشا وبلة في انتظار غارزيتو
بعيدا عن مفاجآت التسجيلات الموسمية والتغييرات التي قد تطرأ عليها لأسباب متفاوتة ودون مفاجآت سيكون ثنائي المريخ الدولي أحمد الباشا وبلة جابر في انتظار التمديد واستمرار غارزيتو وحال رحل الفرنسي فإن امر استمرار الخط السريع والرسام يبقى في حكم المؤكد بينما لن يدعم غارزيتو استمرارهما حال واصل مهمته بالإشراف على المريخ بعد أن اسقطهما من حساباته طوال الموسم، استمرار الفرنسي سيحدد ما إذا كان بلة جابر والباشا سيمضيان موسما آخر على الأقل أو يرحلان إلى ناد آخر باعتبار أن غارزيتو سيطالب بإقصائهما من كشف الفرقة الحمراء إذا جدد لموسم جديد.
عنكبة يخوض تجربة احترافية
ربما لن يكون محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة موجودا في القلعة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد وبات اللاعب هدفا للمرخية القطري وهو الأمر الذي بدا متوافقا مع رغبة اللاعب في خوض تجربة احترافية تدعم مسيرته وتؤمن مستقبله، غير أن المريخ سيمدد عقد مهاجمه السريع حال قرر إعارته للنادي القطري، وكان عنكبة قد امضى ستة أشهر معارا للهلال الابيض قدم فيها مستويات مذهلة وبات على بعد خطوة واحدة من التتويج بلقب الهداف.
لائحة المغادرين تخلو من المفاجآت
على النقيض من المواسم الماضية لن تشهد قائمة المغادرين هذا الموسم مفاجآت تذكر وستكون واضحة ومحدودة أيضا في ظل محدودية الوافدين الجدد، وسيستفيد المريخ من تمديد إعارة عنكبة ليضيف لاعبا جديدا بينما ستتم إعارة أو الاستغناء عن الريح علي، بجانب إعادة محمد سيلا لناديه الأهلي شندي، كما ستتم إعارة لاعب الرواق الأيسر بخيت خميس حال تم إضافة لاعب طرف ايسر جيد بحسب مطالب غارزيتو، قائمة المغادرين قد تشمل أيمن سعيد أيضا غير أن قرار الاستغناء عن المصري يبدو ضعيفا، كما يدرس المريخ إعارة علي جعفر والاستغناء عن عبده جابر حال التعاقد مع مهاجم مميز.
تراوري يعود
لن تكون عودة المهاجم مامادو تراوري بمثابة أمر مفاجئ لأنصار القلعة الحمراء أو مستبعد وما يعضد عودة المالي كونه يحمل الجنسية السودانية كما أن إرهاصات عدم التجديد مع غارزيتو تبقى عاملا مؤثرا، وفي ظل ندرة المواهب وعدم وجود مهاجمين من العيار الثقيل في الدوري السوداني، ستكون عودة تراوري حلا ناجعا للمعاناة في خط الهجوم ودعم بكري المدينة، وهو ما يعني أن الأحمر سيبحث عن بديل لديدي ليبري الذي سيغادر بمغادرة غارزيتو واستبداله بمهاجم محترف، وكان مجلس المريخ قد ذكر أنه سيعتمد على التسجيلات على أضيق نطاق .
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم حبيبنا ماجد على الإبداعات 
وصباحاتك خير ياحبيب





يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يعطيك العافية الحبيب ماجد



الله يعافيك يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف لكووورة : مشاكل خاصة أبعدتني عن منتخب السودان


كشف جوكر فريق المريخ والمنتخب السوداني عن الأسباب التي أدت إلى عودته المفاجئة لمنتخب "صقور الجديان"، الذي يستعد لمواجهة زامبيا على تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لمونديال روسيا 2018، وشدد علاء الدين في تصريح خص به كووورة الإثنين، أن تكون هناك ضغوط قد مورست عليه للعودة للمنتخب وأنه يتمنى أن تكون عودته فأل خير للجميع.

وأوضح علاء الدين الذي يعتبر من الجيل عاد بالسودان لنهائيات أمم أفرييا بغانا 2008 بعد غياب دام 32 سنة عن النهائيات: "لم تمارس عليّ أي نوع من الضغوط للعودة لتمثيل السودان، بل ليست هناك ضغوط، ولم افكر مطلقا في هذه المرحلة في إعتزال اللعب الدولي، فقد كنت أعاني من بعض المشاكل أدت لإبتعادي عن المنتخب وهي نوع من المشاكل الخاصة، وقدتم حل هذه المشاكل الآن وقد عدت للمنتخب وأتمنى أن تكون عودتي بالخير له في مقبل المنافسات".

وحول مباراتي المنتخب ضد زامبيا قال علاء الدين يوسف: "نحن مصممون على تقديم شئ جيد أمام زامبيا، وتحقيق نتائج تسعد جميع الشعب السوداني".

يذكر أن السودان سوف يلاقي زامبيا يومي 11 و15 نوفمبر الجاري ضمن التصفيات التمهيدية الثانية التي تقود لمرحلة المجموعات والتي بدورها تقود إلى نهائيات مونديال روسيا 2018.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسامة عطا المنّان يحاول إرضاء الهلال :-
الهلال لن يهبط وسيبقى بالممتاز والجاكومي لا يمثل رأي الاتحاد

حاصر عدد من مشجعي الهلال رئيس لجنة التسجيلات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وامين مال الاتحاد اسامة عطاالمنان أول امس بعد توقيع السداسي في القائمة الزرقاء حيث تحدث بشفافية, وطالب بعدم الركون لحديث الاعلام او تصديق كل ما يرد فيه وحول هبوط الهلال نفى امين مال اتحاد الكرة إن يعاقب الاتحاد فريق الهلال بهبوطه إلى درجة ادنى بعد قرارات الانسحاب الاخيرة التي اتخذتها ادارة النادي الازرق من منافسات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مؤكدا بقاء الهلال بالدرجة الممتاز واعرب عن امنياته في ان تحل الازمة في اطار ودي رياضي ووردا على سؤال حول تصرفات عضو ادارة الاتحاد محمد سيد احمد قال اسامة عطا المنان : محمد سيد احمد(الجاكومي) اساء لنا من قبل كاعضاء بمجلس ادارة الاتحاد في اشارة للجماهير الهلالية بعدم الاخذ بحديثه على محمل الجد , ووصف اسامة عطا المنان نادي الهلال وتسجيلاته التي تمت امس قائلا : هلال الوطنية تسجيلاته نهائية , أي انها تسجيلات رسمية بعقود رسمية ليس فيها اتفاق مبدئي او ابداء رغبة بل هي تسجيلات نهائية معتمدة رسميا


أمين مال الإتحاد داعبه أثناء لحظات التوقيع 

ابوعاقلة يرتدي الشعار الازرق ويوقع للهلال نهارا ويشارك بشعار الوطن مساء 

رصدت "قوون" بعد توقيع لاعب المحور وصانع الالعاب ابوعاقلة عبدالله نهار امس في كشوفات الهلال امام لجنة التسجيلات التي ترأسها امين المال بالاتحاد اسامة عطا المنان مداعبة الاخير لابوعاقلة بمطالبته بالحضور المبكر لمران المنتخب الذي من المفترض إن يكون قد جرى مساء امس بملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم وقد التزم ابوعاقلة بالحضور لمران المنتخب في الموعد المحدد في السابعة والنصف تماما مساء امس وبهذا يكون ابوعاقلة ارتدى الشعار الازرق نهار الامس وشعار المنتخب الوطني مساء نفس اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو : ما يقال عن تحديدي لمبلغ التعاقد الجديد عار عن الصحة 

كتب : محمد عوض


قال الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو المدير الفنى للمريخ لـ (قوون) مساء أمس انه لم يجلس حتى الآن مع ادارة لجنة التسيير المريخية من اجل تجديد عقده واستمراره مع الفريق لموسم آخر وقال ان المبلغ الذي تم تداوله أمس بصورة مكثفة في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي والمواقع الإلكترونية المختلفة والبالغ 600 الف يورو ليجدد عقده لموسم جديد ليس صحيحا خاصة اننى الآن مشغول بمباريات مع الفريق قبل نهاية الموسم الحالى، وحال ان أجلس مع الادارة المريخية سيقول كلمته فى التجديد او عدمه .
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضو لجنة التسيير المريخية يوضح الحقائق عبر (الزاوية) ..
الطاهر هواري: على من يهاجمني ويشكك في مريخيتي ان يدرس تاريخ المريخ اولاً
حاتم اعترض على تعيين اسامة الشاذلي.. واخترت الابتعاد عن القطاع الرياضي حتى لا أكون خميرة عكننة
انا مع استمرار الأجهزة الفنية.. خلافي مع الوالى في السياسات.. وهذا (..) بخصوص احتياجات الأحمر

 - عبد الله برير
أجرت (الزاوية) حواراً مطولاً مع الطاهر هواري عضو لجنة التسيير المريخية وتحدث الرجل في كثير من القضايا التي تخص الكوكب الاحمر واشار الى ان تكليفه تم بعد اتصالات مكثفة توقع من خلالها ان يكون ضمن منظومة لجنة التسيير واماط هواري اللثام عن وجوده في قطاع الجماهير والعضوية فيما دافع الطاهر عن مجموعة ركن الاحبة الرياضيين مشيراً الى ان الغرض من انشاء (القروب) جاء لمصلحة الكرة السودانية وتحدث الطاهر عن المشككين في مريخيته وعن تكوين القطاع الرياضي وعلاقة هواري مع جمال الوالي، تاريخ الطاهر هواري في المريخ يعود الى عام 1975 حيث تم قيده في كشف الاحمر بعد ان برز في الدورة المدرسية فيما شطب في عام 1983م ولعب للفرقة الحمراء لثماني مواسم متتالية واختير منذ السنة الاولى مع المريخ للفريق القومي السوداني ومنتخب ولاية الجزيرة والمنتخبات الجامعية المختلفة وقال الطاهر هواري انه خير بين دراسة الجامعة والمريخ واختار الاولى ودرس جامعة القاهرة بعدها سافر الى السعودية وعمل بالبنك الاهلي التجاري ثم بنك الكويت الوطني بجدة ثم قضى ثماني سنوات في البحرين في المجال المصرفي ثم عمل بالمصرف الليبي القطري وعاد الى السودان قبل ثلاثة سنوات وهو متخصص في مكافحة غسيل الاموال والقوانين الدولية ولديه ماجستير في النظم المصرفية والمؤسسات المالية وحالياً يحضر للدكتوراة في نفس المجال ويمتلك هواري شركة تحت التاسيس تحمل اسم هواري للاستشارات البنكية وقال انه وهبها لخدمة المريخ والرياضة وعلى وجه التحديد خصخصة الاندية والاستثمار فيها.
//////
*نتحدث اولاً عن لجنة التسيير المريخية، هنالك اقاويل ذهبت الى ان الطاهر هواري سعى بنفسه ليعين في اللجنة ما مدى صحة ذلك؟
-لم اسع لأن اكون في منظومة اللجنة بل تكليف لجنة التسيير هو الذي سعى الي وقبلت به، وأنا سعيد جداً بحديث وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي اليسع صديق الذي هنأني وابلغني باجماع غير مسبوق على ترشيحي في اللجنة من قبل قدامى اللاعبين.
*هل كنت تتوقع ان تكون ضمن اسماء اللجنة؟
-خلال قراءتي للاحدث قبل اعلان اللجنة كانت هنالك اتصالات بشخصي، استشفيت منها بان اسمي سيكون وارداً في لجنة التسيير المريخية وهو تكليف في حق المريخ ونحن مستعدون للمساهمة من خارج الملعب كما خدمنا المريخ من قبل داخل المستطيل الاخضر، لا اخفي عليك سراً بانني كنت اجهز نفسي لدخول مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ولكن من خلال الجمعية العمومية عن طريق صناديق الاقتراع وليس من خلال التعيين، انا مقتنع تماماً بانني احمل رسالة وفكر اريد ان انفع بهما المريخ، لكي احلق بالاحمر لأن الكيان يحتاج لجهد ابنائه وخبراتنا النوعية والتراكمية التي توفرت لنا نود ان نسخرها لمصلحة المريخ وخدمة الرياضة السودانية بصورة عامة.
*وجودك في قطاع الجماهير والعضوية يحتم عليك لعب ادوار مفصلية في هذا القطاع.. ماذا اعددتم لهذا الملف؟
- دعني اكون معك صريحاً وواضحاً، انا منذ البداية قصدت ان انأى بنفسي عن القطاع الرياضي طلبت من السيد اسامة ونسي رئيس لجنة التسيير ان اكون ضمن قطاع العضوية والجماهير، لاساهم في القطاع بافكاري من اجل عضوية فاعلة في تحرير المريخ مالياً واقتصادياً لنعد العدة لمجلس قادم يجد ارضية ثابتة ليحمل تطلعات القاعدة المريخية.
*ولماذا اخترت الابتعاد عن القطاع الرياضي؟
-لثلاثة اسباب، الاول يتعلق بانني اريد ان اقطع الطريق على الذين يروجون بان الطاهر هواري في القطاع الرياضي سيمثل خميرة عكننة ويؤجج الخلافات والصراعات والسبب الثاني انني افضل ان يستلم القطاع اشخاص ذوي الخبرات والذين عملوا فيه خلال السنوات الماضية لأنهم اصحاب دراية بكل صغيرة وكبيرة في هذا الملف ولأنني لا اريد ان اولد المزيد من المشاكل والسبب الاخير هو انني من الداعمين للدكتور اسامة الشاذلي وهو من ابناء المريخ الخلص.
////
لجنة التسيير ابعدتني عن ركن الأحبة
*قطاع العضوية والجماهير تنتظره ادوار في توعية انصار الأحمر للانتخابات المقبلة هل جلست مع رئيس القطاع عبد الرحمن ابراهيم وعبد الرحيم شمت لوضع خطة؟
-صراحة لم نتخذ اي قرارات بعد، ولكن سنجتمع ونضع خارطة طريق لتوحيد كافة الكيانات المريخية لكيما يتسنى لاي مريخي المساهمة الفاعلة في المشاركة ونيل العضوية وسنعقد لقاءات مع كل الروابط بمسمياتها المختلفة للتفاكر والتشاور وانا واثق بان هذه الاجتماعات ستكون ايجابية بدون اقصاء لاي مريخي تنطبق عليه شروط نيل العضوية.
* قروب ركن الاحبة الرياضيين الذي انشأه الطاهر هواري ماذا له وماذا عليه؟
-ركن الاحبة انشئ لكافة الرياضيين من اجل نبذ الجهوية الرياضية ليصل الجميع لمجتمع خالي من المهاترات والانقاص من شأن الآخرين وهو مساحة للتعايش مع مختلف القطاعات والاندية وهذه الفكرة اتمنى ان تجد الدعم من اجل رياضة بلا عصبية ويكون التنافس الشريف سيد الموقف.
*هل سيكون لركن الاحبة اي دور في التوعية للانتخابات المقبلة؟
-صراحة.. بعد تعييني في لجنة التسيير المريخية ابتعدت عن الركن نعمل على ان ننأى به من الدخول في مسائل الانتخابات، ادارة الركن الآن آلت لشباب وشابات على قدر عال من الفهم، وحتى اذا اردنا ان نسخر الركن للانتخابات المريخية لن يكون ذلك مجدياً لأن (القروب) به هلالاب ومريخاب وكافة الوان الطيف الرياضي لكن لا مانع بان نطرح منشورات لتوعية جماهير الاحمر والاطلاع بدورها في نيل العضوية.
//////
التشكيك في مريخيتي أمر مؤسف
*اتهامات صريحة طالت الطاهر هواري بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي قالت ان هواري (هلالابي) ويجامل الهلال على حساب المريخ بادعاء المثالية ونبذ التعصب ما تعليقكم على ذلك؟
-هذا الحديث غير حديث بالمرة وهذا امر مؤسف كون التشكيك يأتيك من ذوي القربى لن اتكلم عن تاريخي وساترك الحديث عن الطاهر هواري للاخرين، واقول لهؤلاء ادرسوا تاريخ المريخ جيداً ومن ثم اكتبوا ما شئتم حينئذ ستعرفوا من هو الطاهر هواري؟ ولا تكتبوا بجهل وعبركم في (الزاوية) اوجه راسلة لكل من يكتب حرفاً في رمز من رموز المريخ عليه ان لا يسيء لهذا الرمز لأنه حينئذ يكون قد اساء للمريخ الكيان عليكم ان تفرقوا بين الاختلاف في السياسات والاختلاف مع الاشخاص واذا كان الطاهر هواري يجامل على حساب المريخ فالطاهر في نهاية الامر هو بشر ان اصاب او اخطأ فهذه ليست اخر المطاف وليست نهاية الدنيا، والتوازن الذي يتحدثون عنه لا انكره ليس على حساب المريخ ولكن على حساب جميع الاندية من اجل الروح الرياضية واقول بكل صراحة بان الحساسية داخل الميادين انتقلت الى وسائط التواصل الاجتماعي واتساءل هل اذا كان ركن الاحبة مريخياً هل سيتم التشكيك في مريخية الطاهر هواري؟.
/////
جلسة مع قدامي اللاعبين
*ننتقل بك الى حديث الساعة وتفاصيل اعتراض الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد على تعيين الدكتور اسامة الشاذلي رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي؟
-بالفعل الاخ حاتم محمد احمد اعترض على تسمية شخص ليس من قدامى اللاعبين في وظيفة رئيس القطاع الرياضي وابدى وجهة نظره ولكن لمجلس الادارة اتخذ القرار بايلولة القطاع للدكتور اسامة، ليس تقليلاً من قدر حاتم ولكن انا شخصياً كما ذكرت لك فاسامة قريب من فريق الكرة ولديه المام بهذا الملف وحاتم سيكون مديراً للكرة وسيتعاون الجميع رفقة اسامة وحسن الوسيلة والكابتن معتصم مالك.
*بتأييدك لدكتور الشاذلي رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي ألا تتخوف من ان يعترض قدامى اللاعبين خارج المجلس على هذه الخطوة؟
-في تدريب الجمعة الماضي والخاص بقدامى اللاعبين قلت لهم رأيي صريحاً، واوضحت لهم ان وزارة الشباب والرياضة الولائية مشكورة على تعيين ثلاثة من قدامى لاعبي المريخ في لجنة التسيير الحالية، واوضحت لهم بان الحل ليس بالانسحاب ولا بالاستقالة بل ان وجودنا مهم في كافة المجالس من مختلف المواقع وهم اصروا على ان يؤول منصب رئيس القطاع الرياضي لقدامى اللاعبين ولكن بعد توضيحي للموقف لهم لم يبدوا اي اعتراضات، ومن قبل عمل عبد الصمد في هذا المنصب وعمل حاتم عبد الغفار ايضاً واصابوا النجاح.
*اختلافك مع جمال الوالي وضع اكثر من علامة استفهام في ماهية ماذا يريد الطاهر هواري؟
- أولاً لابد من الاشادة بمجهودات المجلس السابق، ولا ينكر فضل هذا المجلس الا جاحد لأن العمل الذي قاموا به كان ومازال محل اشادة الجميع اختلافي مع جمال الوالي لم يكن اختلاف شخصي وانما كان في السياسات وللأسف هنالك من لا يتقبل كلمة (لا)، السياسات يجب ان تعدل وهنالك سياسة اقصائية من بعض ابناء المريخ وعلينا ان نفرق بين الاشخاص والسياسات وعلاقتي الشخصية مع جمال الوالي ممتازة والحمد لله وكما قال الدكتور الصديق عمر محمود خالد (نحن في المريخ اخوة.. نعشق النجم ونهوى.. واختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى).
///////////////
حساب بعد نهاية التكليف
*شخصية الطاهر هواري لم تجد قبولاً في الاوساط المريخية وتعيينك في لجنة التسيير اصاب الكثيرين بالاحباط.. ما ردكم؟
-اقول لك مجدداً لكل من ينتقد الطاهر هواري انتم لستم لديكم اي خلفية عن تاريخي وتاريخ المريخ انا غير ابه بما يكتب ولا بما يقال لأنني كلفت بمهمة محددة وسواصل جهدي من اجل الكيان وعليهم ان يحاسبونا بعد نهاية فترة التكليف ويصححون ان كنا مخطئين واكرر انني ساعمل من اجل المريخ وسمعته ولن التفت لاي شخص لأنني ارتديت شعار المريخ وتشرفت به.
*لماذا لم يتم استيعاب واحد من قدامى اللاعبين بصفته فنياً في لجنة التسجيلات المريخية وماذا عن تجديد التعاقد مع الفرنسي غارزيتو؟
-نحن مع لجنة التسجيلات المريخية قلباً وقالباً حتى وان كنا خارج منظومة اللجنة فنحن تحت تصرف المريخ ولم نبخل عليهم بالرأي الفني ولكن من وجهة نظري الشخصية المريخ يحتاج الى متوسطي دفاع وطرف ايسر وصانع العاب ومهاجم صريح ولا ضير ان يكونوا من الوطنيين اما بخصوص تجديد التعاقد مع غارزيتو لا اريد اتحدث في هذا الامر ولكنني شخصياً مع استمرار الاجهزة الفنية.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحك نور وسرور الحبيب ماجد وشكرا جزيلا علي الإطلالة الصباحية
الشكر موصول للحبيب كسلاوي للاضافات الثرة
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

صباحك نور وسرور الحبيب ماجد وشكرا جزيلا علي الإطلالة الصباحية
الشكر موصول للحبيب كسلاوي للاضافات الثرة




*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*مشكوووووووووووور يادكتور ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
رأى حر
صلاح الاحمدى
التزوير فى الرياضة
ياله من فيروس عجيب جامح النشاط كثير الحركة دائم التحول سريع الانتشار محب للتحدى يلفه الغموض وتكتنفه الاسرار فيروس عاشق للشغب واثارة القلق يدمر اي سلطة تعوقه عن العربدة كما يشاء فى الخلايا الرياضية يحرض على بيع الذمم ولو بالقليل من المال يتسبب فى حمل الهموم والارق .. فيروس احتارت البشرية فى الوسط الرياضى فى امره عبر ازمنة التاريخ فلا احد يعرف من اين يجئ ولماذا تجذبه شخصيات معينة فيقرر احتلالها ويصبح لها مهنة لمن ليس له مهنة ليدك به فى نعش الرياضة السمحة والاخلاق النبيلة التى تعنى المنافسة الشريفة وهو يملك من اسلحة وفنون القتال
ويتخذ من الرياضة وطنا له بعد ان يبيد كل فصائل المقاومة التى تتمثل فى من يسعون اليه لكسب رخيص خارج حلبة المنافسة الشريفة لا يعبأ بالشرعية ولا يعترف باخلاقيات الرياضة السمحة الفيروسات القابلة للترويض والاستئناس .. لا احد يعرف لماذا يستوطن فى جسد الرياضة ولم يكتشف القانون السحرى الذى ينشط حركته ويتوصل احد الى المعادلة الجهنمية التى تضبط ايقاعاته ولا احد يعرف كيف يكافحه بتصحيح الاوضاع او يفتح شهيته لقليل من الرحمة لان اخذ عرق المسكين فى الرياضة خارج حلبة المنافسة يعتبر خروج عن المألوف الرياضى بوضعية القانون الذى يجب ان يطبق.
نافذة
ياله من فيروس شرس يعيش على الغش الرياضى فيروس .. فريد من نوعه لم تعرفه الرياضة فى كل البلدان الرياضية عكس الفيروسات المعروفة كلما زادت شراسته زادت جرعات اللذة التى يمنحها لفاعله كلما تجرأ اكثر على التوحش والعربدة وسرق عرق الغير كان اكثر كرما وسخاء فى اعطاء المتعة للآخرين الذين ارادو انتهاجه من خلال نفوس ضعيفة لا تمت للاخلاق الرياضية بصلة نجدها فى الشكاوى والانتخابات وفى تغيير اللجان الانتخابية وفى المحاكم العدلية الرياضية.. حتى فى ميدان المنافسة الشريفة الفيروس الوحيد بين الفيروسات الذى لا يستغيث الجسد الرياضى المحتل به طلبا
للدواء والعلاج او المسكنات ولا يصرخ متوسلا للشفاء من يمارسها فى الرياضة بصفة خاصة لان له اناسا مخصصين تعمى بصيرتهم حين يقومون به من اجل حفنة من المال او وعود بوجودهم فى منظومة رياضية او غيره .
نافذة اخيرة
الفيروس الوحيد بين الفيروسات التى لاتعنى الاصابة به الا اكتمال الصحة والعافية والنضارة عن بقية البشر لان حاملها يتمتع بحماية الى حين وان زالت لم يجد له وجيع .. فيروس من المحال ان يتسبب فى عدوى جسد رياضى آخر باى طريقة الا بالمقابل لفعل شئ يخالف الاخلاق الرياضية والمنافسة الشريفة وهو يختار ضحيته فى كل نهاية موسم رياضى لينشط القائمون بامره وهم معروفون فى الوسط الرياضى ولكنهم يعتبرون وسيلة وليس غاية وتضحية من اجل الكسب غير المشروع وبادوات رياضية وشخصيات رياضية من يجعل فتح باب التنقية الادارية فى كل محافل الادارة الرياضية بوضع
منهج جديد فيروس محمى للاسف بالرياضة نفسها من خلال قوانينها التى لا تحق فتح بلاغ جنائى فيه وان كان تجد كل الاجاويد تتدخل بعبارات اكل منها الدهر وشرب بانها رياضة ولا يجب ان يخسر البعض فيها الآخر
خاتمة
كعادته كل موسم وفى هذا التوقيت ونحن نلملم اطرافنا لنودع موسمنا الكروى وهو فيروس التزوير الذى عرفناه وتضرر منه الكثير فى الرياضة ولكن تمنعنا اخلاقنا الرياضية ان نزج بفاعله فى السجن او حتى الذهاب الى القسم كما فى كثير من القضايا التى اثقلت كاهل العمل الادارى من تزوير فى اوراق ثبوتية للاعبين وتفويضات لاعضاء الجمعيات العمومية وتزوير لعضوية مستجلبة حتى المال العام اخترقه الفيرس الذى يعرف بالتزوير
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

مشكوووووووووووور يادكتور ماجد



شكرا ليك انت يا حبيب وصباحك نور
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

مشكور اخى ماجد واسعد الله صباحك



الشكر ليك انت حبيبنا...وصباح الورد عليك
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*ذهاب ايمن وديديه فرصه لمدافع وقناص افارقه ملا العين والبصر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور الحبيب ماجد
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لا لتجديد لاى لاعب فاشل   . . .

بلة / الباشا / مصعب / على جعفر / الريح / ايهاب زغبير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صــحــيــفة الــزعيــــــم :


امير كمال يجدد الولاء لقلعة الابطال
ونسي: الوالي انسان نادر ..دعمنا بقوة واستقطب الدعم لنا من الداعمين ،واشترط عدم استشارته في اي قرار
الاحمر يكمل الاتفاق مع راجي ومصعب..ومدرب القطن الكاميروني يرفض الهلال
اسامة عطا المنان لو عاد بي الزمن سأرفع الايقاف عن بكري المدينة
المريخ يحبط محاولة اختطاف (النعسان)
الترتيبات اكتملت أمس
المريخ يزف أمير كمال اليوم
مدرب القطن الكاميروني يرفض الهلال


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صــحــيـــفة الــــصــدى :


✯ الإتحاد يفاضل بين الأهلي والزمالك والترجي للتباري مع المريخ في عرس الممتاز .
✯ أمير كمال لـ( الصدى ) : ملتزم بكلمتي للأحمر ولا أعرف تبديل المواقف .
✯ مجلس المريخ يجتمع مع غارزيتو اليوم.. ويؤكد تجديد تعاقد الباشا وبله .
✯ علاء الدين يعود للتدريبات مع المنتخب بعد عامين من الغياب .
✯ مجلس المريخ يخطر غارزيتو برغبته في الجلوس معه اليوم .
✯ العميد عامر ينفي رفض عنكبة تجديد تعاقده مع المريخ .
✯ الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي: سنعيد تسجيل الباشا وبله إلى جانب أمير وراجي ومصعب .
✯ مجلس المريخ ينتظر المريخ لتنفيذ إتفاقه بخصوص النعسان .
✯ كوفي يزين صفحته بكاسي السودان والوالي .
✯زكي عباس: توجنا المريخ بالكاس في نفس اليوم وسنفعل الشي في الممتاز .
✯ أهلي شندي يجدد عقد عماري ويكسب خدمات جاهد محجوب .
✯ في خطوة مفاجئة..مجلس الهلال يخاطب لجنة التسجيلات بعدم إعتماد توقيع عماد الطيب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صــحــيفة الــــزاويــة


✯ المريخ يدخل التسجيلات بعطرون والنعسان ويطلب حمدان .
✯ ونسي : الوالي لٱ يفرض علينا قرارا.. وحسم تسجيل أمير كمال اليوم .
✯ ادارة الاحمر تنفي مطالبة غارزيتو بـ( 600 ) الف يورو .
✯ الشاذلي يجتمع بالفرنسي .
✯ ماضوي : وسطاء ووكلاء طلبوني لتدريب المريخ .
✯ إخلاء خانة زغبير خلال ساعات .
✯ الكاف يبعد العقرب من قائمة افضل لاعب افريقي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أفضل لاعبي افريقيا نصفهم عرب

تقرير – سكاي نيوز عربية
دخل 5 لاعبين عرب من بين أفضل 10 لاعبين في قائمة الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم “كاف” لأفضل لاعبين في القارة السمراء لعام 2015.

وشملت القائمة لاعبان من الجزائر هما سفيان فيغولي، الذي يلعب في صفوف فالنسيا الإسباني، ولاعب بورتو البرتغالي ياسين براهيمي، إلى جانب كل من المصري محمد صلاح (روما الإيطالي)، والتونسي أيمن عبد النور (فالنسيا الإسباني)، والسوداني المدثر إبراهيم “كاريكا” (الهلال السوداني).
كما ضمت القائمة كل من الإيفواريين يايا توريه (مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي) وسيرج أوريه (باريس سان جرمان الفرنسي)، والغاني أندريه أيو (سوانزي سيتي الويلزي)، والسنغالي ساديو ماني (ساوثهامبتون الإنجليزي)، إلى جانب الغابوني بيير أوباميانغ (بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني).
كما أعلن “كاف” عن قائمة أفضل 10 لاعبين محليين في إفريقيا، والتي ضمت أيضا 5 أسماء عربية، كان التفوق فيها أيضا للجزائر بثلاثة لاعبين، بالإضافة إلى لاعب مغربي، والمدثر “كاريكا”، وهو اللاعب الوحيد المتواجد في القائمتين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
التدخل القضائي في الشأن الرياضي

* يزعم كثيرون خطأً أن تدخل القضاء السويسري والتحقيقات التي يجريها بشأن إتهامات بفساد بعض كبار الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم يُعد تدخلاً حكومياً في الشأن الرياضي.
* يطلقون هذه الفرضية من أجل حث وزارة الشباب والرياضة للتدخل لحل قضية ناديي الامل، والهلال، مع الاتحاد الرياضي.
* يطالبون الحكومة بالتدخل كلما ذكرّناهم بتحريم ذلك دولياً.
* ولنزيدهم علماً نشير الى أن القضاء السوداني سبق له التدخل في الشأن الرياضي في السودان ولكن ما هي القضايا التي يتدخل فيها القضاء؟.
* وقبل أن أُجيب اقول بحسب رأي الشخصي أن تدخل القضاء أمر محمود، ولاغبار عليه.
* أولاً القضاء لا يتدخل في الشأن الفني للاتحادات الرياضية وقضية مباراتي المريخ والامل شأن فني.
* يقتصر تدخل القضاء في الشؤون المالية، والادارية المتعلقة بالاخلاقيات من حيث توافر الممارسة الرشيدة من عدمها.
* كما ان تدخل القضاء لا يعد تدخلاً حكومياً لجهة ان القضاء مستقل، ومجرد من الغرض، والاهواء الشخصية وهو محل إحترام، وتوقير لدى الجميع.
* ونسبة لتوافر الصفات المذكورة فإن الواقف في ساحته يشعر بالإطمئنان وبوجود كل أركان ومقومات العدالة، والانصاف.
* حتى الاداريون الرياضيون في دول العالم كافة يفضلون اللجؤ للقضاء في كثير من القضايا.
* يمتلك القضاء المؤهلات المهنية، والتقنية، والفنية في التحقيقات وطلب المعلومات بما فيها توجيه المباحث الجنائية لفحص تطابق التوقيعات، وصحة المستندات.
* فضلاً عن الهيبة المطلوبة التي تمكن من التوصل للحقائق بالسرعة المطلوبة.
* أنموذج (1): في قضية لاعب الكاملين قصي اثبتت المباحث الجنائية التزوير في بصمة اللاعب في قضية سابقة.
* أنموذج (2): في قضية نادي الزهرة الامدرماني (شأن فني) اعادت المحكمة الدستورية اوراق القضية للاتحاد لعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولإعتبار ان أهل الرياضة أدرى بشأنهم وهذه السابقة مسجلة بإحدى المجلات القضائية.
* أنموذج (3): في قضية اللاعبين سولي شريف وداريوكان- لاعبا الهلال السابقين- ( قضية جنسية ومواطنة) إنصاع الاتحاد الرياضي لقرار المحكمة الدستورية باثبات حق اللاعبين في التمتع بالجنسية السودانية.
* أما وزارة الشباب والرياضة والمفوضية التابعة لها فهي أجسام ادراية حكومية لا يجوز لها التدخل نهائياً.
* في انتخابات الاتحاد الرياضي 2004 التي فاز برئاستها شداد قام المفوض الاتحادي بحل الاتحاد فلجأت مجموعة شداد الى الفيفا الذي خاطب الحكومة السودانية ممثلة في رئاسة الجمهورية وبكلمات مقتضبة ومختصرة جداً طالب بسحب التدخل الحكومي وإلا الحرمان من المشاركات الخارجية فإنصاعت الحكومة لذلك بالسرعة المطلوبة.
* نرجو ان نكون قد قدمنا توضيحاً لماهية التدخلات القضائية في الشأن الرياضي والفرق بينها وبين التدخل الحكومي السياسي.
* ونشير ايضاً الى ان الاتحاد الدولي طالب الاتحاد الرياضي السوداني كثيراً بضرورة تطابق نظامه الاساسي وقواعده العامة مع لوائح الفيفا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعيد الغانى كوفى غدا .... المريخ يحسم امر إعادة الثنائى راجى ومصعب

كتب : محمد عوض


قال الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو المدير الفنى للمريخ لـ (قوون) مساء أمس انه لم يجلس حتى الآن مع ادارة لجنة التسيير المريخية من اجل تجديد عقده واستمراره مع الفريق لموسم آخر وقال ان المبلغ الذي تم تداوله أمس بصورة مكثفة في مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي والمواقع الإلكترونية المختلفة والبالغ 600 الف يورو ليجدد عقده لموسم جديد ليس صحيحا خاصة اننى الآن مشغول بمباريات مع الفريق قبل نهاية الموسم الحالى، وحال ان أجلس مع الادارة المريخية سيقول كلمته فى التجديد او عدمه .

مجلس المريخ يحسم امر إعادة الثنائى راجى ومصعب

حسمت لجنة التسيير المريخية امس بمدينة دنقلا امر التجديد للثنائى راجى عبدالعاطى كابتن الفريق واللاعب مصعب عمر بعد ان اتفقت اللجنة مع الثنائى على القيمة المادية للعقد لاسيما بعدان ظل الثنائى يشارك باستمرار مع الفريق فى البطولتين المحلية والافريقية وقدما مردودا طيباً نالا به اشادة كل الفنيين خاصة اللاعب راجى عبدالعاطى .


المريخ يعيد الغانى كوفى غدا

من المنتظر أن تقوم لجنة التسيير المريخية باعادة قيد اللاعب الغانى فرانسيس كوفى لكشوفات الفريق من جديد غد بعد أن تم حسم امر التجديد مع اللاعب ووكيله ، وذلك بعد ان قدم اللاعب مستويً متميزاً فى موسمه الأول بالشعار الاحمر فى البطولتين المحلية والافريقية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يغازل المدرسة الفرنسية .. والمريخ يتخلى عن غارزيتو ويتجه للمدرسة العربية

وسّع الهلال من دائرة خياراته لاختيار مدرب اجنبي جديد لقيادة الفريق في الموسم القادم في ما باتت مغادرة الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو الادارة الفنية لفريق المريخ مسالة وقت فقط ليس الا لتوجه قمتي الكرة السودانية وجههما صوب الجزائر.

وبحسب مصادر "قوون" هناك فقد غازل الهلال الفرنسي "هيبار فيلود" المدرب السابق لوفاق سطيف واتحاد العاصمة الجزائري بعد ان انهي وبشكل مفاجي قبل عشرة ايام تعاقده مع "شباب قسنطينة" الجزائري في علاقة لم تدم بين الاثنين سوي اربعة اشهر وسبق للفرنسي هيبار فيلود ان قاد منتخب توغو في العام 2010م .

في الاثناء فتستطيع "قوون" ان تؤكد وبكل ثقة بان عرضا رسميا قد قدمه المريخ امس لمدرب وفاق سطيف الجزائري "خير الدين مضوي" حوي كل التفاصيل المالية واشترطت تسييرية المريخ على خير الدين الرد بقبول العرض او رفضه قبل الخامس عشر من نوفمبر الجاري في اشارة لعدم رغبة لجنة تسيير المريخ في تمديد عقد غارزيتو والذي اوضح في تصريحات خاصة له لـ"قوون" بالصفحة الثالثة بعدم جلوس اي فرد من لجنة التسيير معه للتفاكر بشان مستقبله مع الفريق حتى الان

وللصدفة فان مرشحي القمة الجدد قد تزاملا سويا في ادارة فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري قبل عامين فهل تنجح اتصالات القمة السودانية في جمعهما من جديد بمقرن النيلين ؟ قادم الايام سينجلي كل شئ و"قوون" ستتابع الملف لحظة بلحظة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة تسيير المريخ تجتمع

تعقد لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ اليوم اجتماعا هاما لمناقشة عدد من القضايا ابرزها فترة التسجيلات وتجديد التعاقد مع مدرب الفريق الفرنسي غارزيتو واللاعبين المحترفين من اجل استقرار النادي ويواصل مسيرة الانجازات بعد وصول الفريق للمربع الذهبي في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا وحصد الالقاب المحلية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفوضية ما زالت تدرس طعن الامل عطبرة

تم تأجيل قرار المفوضية في طعن نادي الامل في عدم شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات العليا من جديد وارجعت المفوضية ذلك لمزيد من الدراسة في كافة مستندات القضية .. ومن المتوقع ان تصدر المفوضية قرارها خلال 48 ساعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• توتنهام يعمق جراح استون فيلا في الدوري الإنجليزي
• هداف الدوري الايطالي يقود سامبدوريا للتعادل مع كييفو
• الاتحاد الانجليزي يحدد عقوبة مورينيو بايقاف لمباراة واحدة
• مانشستر يونايتد يجهز 40 مليون استرليني لضم اندرسون لاعب وسط لاتسيو
• استون فيلا يعلن عن تعاقده مع الفرنسي جاردي
• الدنمارك تستعين بخدمات فيشر لمواجهة السويد في ملحق تصفيات أوروبا
• الفيفا يجتمع مع مسؤولين من إندونيسيا لمناقشة الإيقاف
• انتر ميلان يشترط تنازلات لاستعارة الكولومبي فالكاو المعار من موناكو
• مورينيو يعقد جلسة استثنائية مع معاونيه عقب ثلاثية ليفربول
• وكيل نجم يوفنتوس بوغبا يستبعد برشلونة من الصراع على ضم اللاعب الفرنسي
• بليجريني: مانشستر سيتي يستهدف الفوز على ملعب اشبيلية في الأبطال
• ماتويدي: التعادل امام ريال مدريد جيد ولكن نريد الانتصار
ايمري: اشبيلية يجب أن يتغلب على مانشستر سيتي
• مارادونا وريفر بليت يهنئان بوكا بلقب الدوري الارجنتيني
• فان غال يجدد الثقة في روني قبل الجولة الاوروبية
• مارسيلو: سانتياغو برنابيو سيستقبل دي ماريا جيدا
• كريستيانو رونالدو: ميسي الأفضل بالنسبة للأخرين
• مدير المسابقات بالاتحاد الآسيوي يصل دبي لوضع اللمسات الأخيرة على النهائي
• كانافارو يسقط في اول اختبار مع النصر السعودي امام الفيصلي
• كاظمة يضرب موعدا مع الكويت في نهائي الكأس بفوز قاتل على السالمية
• مهدي علي: فرصة تأهل منتخب الإمارات مازالت قائمة في المونديال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

• أستانا - كازاخستان (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد - أسبانيا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

• مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) سسكا موسكو - روسيا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

• آيندهوفن - هولندا (-- : --) فولفسبورج - ألمانيا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 5

• ريال مدريد - أسبانيا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 1

• بنفيكا - البرتغال (-- : --) جالطة سراي - تركيا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

• إشبيلية - أسبانيا (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

• شاختار - أوكرانيا (-- : --) مالمو - السويد الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 7

• مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 9 :

• الفتح (-- : --) الاتحاد الساعة: 17:40 .. القناة: Mbc Pro Sports 2

• الهلال (-- : --) القادسية الساعة: 17:55 .. القناة: Mbc Pro Sports 1

• الشباب (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: Mbc Pro Sports 1

==============================

 ✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 11 :

• توتنهام هوتسبير (3 : 1) أستون فيلا

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 11 :

• كييفو فيرونا (1 : 1) سامبدوريا

• باليرمو (0 : 1) إمبولي

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 9 :

• هجر (1 : 2) الوحدة

• الرائد (0 : 2) الخليج

• النصر (0 : 0) الفيصلي

==============================
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

تراوري يرهن عودته للمريخ بذهاب غارزيتو



رحب المالي محمد تراوري مهاجم المريخ في تصريحات لوسائل اعلام مالية بالعودة مجدداً لناديه المريخ والمشاركة معه بصورة طبيعية في الموسم المقبل لكن تراوري اشترط ذهاب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني من القلعة الحمراء حتى يعود تراوري مجدداً للسودان. ويرغب المريخ في الاستفادة من جنسية اللاعب المالي ليتم تسجيله في خانات اللاعبين الوطنيين مع الاستعانة بمحترف اجنبي في خانة الايفواري ديديه الذي يبدو قريباً من مغادرة الاحمر حال لم يستمر الفرنسي غارزيتو مع المريخ لموسم آخر.




والله مطلب زى ده ما سبقك عليه لاعب فى العالم شوفو قوة العين يا جماعة التسيير عاقبوا هذا المستهتر بدل اعادته
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*هلال الأبيض يرفع شعار (عنكبة) مقابل (بكري)



تفيد متابعات (سودانا فوق) ان ادارة نادي هلال الأبيض تسعي للاستفادة بشكل ذكي من رغبة المريخ في الحصول علي خدمات المدافع بكري بشير للانتقال لصفوف المريخ خلال فترة الانتقالات الحالية وأفاد مصدر مقرب من النادي ان ادارة الأخير تنوي تجديد طلب عنكبة للأحمر مقابل التخلي عن خدمات المدافع بكري بشير للمريخ خصوصا بعد تصدر اللاعب لهدافي الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

هلال الأبيض يرفع شعار (عنكبة) مقابل (بكري)



تفيد متابعات (سودانا فوق) ان ادارة نادي هلال الأبيض تسعي للاستفادة بشكل ذكي من رغبة المريخ في الحصول علي خدمات المدافع بكري بشير للانتقال لصفوف المريخ خلال فترة الانتقالات الحالية وأفاد مصدر مقرب من النادي ان ادارة الأخير تنوي تجديد طلب عنكبة للأحمر مقابل التخلي عن خدمات المدافع بكري بشير للمريخ خصوصا بعد تصدر اللاعب لهدافي الممتاز





اولا الشكر لجزله للاخوين ماجد وكسلاوى .... بما ان عنكبة معار لمدة موسم واحد وبالتالى فهو الآن لاعب المريخ وموضوع بكرى بشير لا علاقة بعنكبه
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اولا الشكر لجزله للاخوين ماجد وكسلاوى .... بما ان عنكبة معار لمدة موسم واحد وبالتالى فهو الآن لاعب المريخ وموضوع بكرى بشير لا علاقة بعنكبه



يا حبيب هم طمعانين في عنكبة لانو اصبح اخطر مهاجم لديهم وعاوزين يستغلوا حوجة المريخ لبكري بشير ويمارسوا نوع من انواع الابتزاز
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*من هو بكرى بشير الجارين وراه دا ؟

اين لاعبى المنتخبات الوطنية ؟

اين المدافع صلاح نمر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*من جديد المال عقبة أمام أندية الممتاز



ألقت الظروف الاقتصادية بظلالها على تسجيلات وتنقلات اللاعبين التي انطلقت أمس في مرحلتها الأولى وتوقيع الإقرارات، ولا تلوح بوادر انتقالات على نطاق واسع كما السنوات الماضية ومنذ موسمين على الأقل قلت حركة التنقلات والانتدابات وسط اندية الممتاز باستثناء أندية الولايات التي تجد دعما سخيا من قبل حكومة الولاية، وقبل ختام الموسم عانت أندية نشطت في السابق في سوق الانتقالات مثل مريخ الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي، وعانى الناديان من مشاكل مادية كبيرة وأكملا الموسم بشق الأنفس، المشاكل المالية التي ضربت البلاد ستؤثر بشكل كبير على حركة تنقلات اللاعبين في هذا الموسم، فيما سيكون مريخ كوستي على موعد مع صفقات جيدة بعد أن تنتعش خزانته بتسويق ثلاثة من نجومه للمريخ وسيتمكن الفريق من إضافة لاعبين مميزين للغاية، الخاسر الأكبر سيكون الأمل عطبرة الذي سيكون في حاجة للكثير من المال للإبقاء على نجومه الثمانية مطلقي السراح وهو ما سيصعب من مهمته أكثر في التعاقد مع لاعبين جدد
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المريخ فى اشد الحوجة لمهاجمه عنكبة فى الموسم القادم 

الساحة خاليه من اسم مهاجم مرعب 

فلماذا التفريط فى عنكبة !
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف شكر الحبيب ماجد والحبيب كسلاوي   جهد مقدر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يستهدف الثنائية.. المريخ يصل فجراً ويستعد لسيد الأتيام

الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

وصلت بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ فجر أمس قادمة من مدينة دنقلا بعد أن توج الفريق بلقب الكأس للمرة الرابعة على التوالي عقب انسحاب غريمه التقليدي الهلال من المباراة التي كان محددا لها مساء أمس الأول، ونال المريخ كأس الراحل فتحي خليل بعد أن حقق الفوز على الأهلي شندي بهدف الغاني كوفي، وعلى الرغم من أن الفرقة الحمراء فقدت جهود لاعبين مؤثرين مثل بكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف وأيمن سعيد غير أن الفريق تمكن من الإجهاز على منافسه بسهولة كبيرة وصمد هدف كوفي حتى نهاية المباراة، وبين شوطي المباراة جرت مراسم تتويج الأحمر بالميداليات الذهبية والكأس.
وسيواصل المريخ تدريباته على نسق يومي حتى موعد مباراة الأهلي مدني التي ستقام بمدينة المناقل، وربما منح اللاعبون راحة عقب تلك المباراة باعتبار أنه على الواقع تمثل المباراة الاخيرة غير أنها على الورق ستكون المباراة قبل الاخيرة لكون الديربي سيقام بعد ذلك بعد أن انسحب الهلال من المسابقة وسرح لاعبيه، ويستهدف أبناء القلعة الحمراء ثنائية الدوري والكأس وبات الممتاز على اعتاب القلعة الحمراء والتتويج به يبقى مسألة وقت ليس إلا.
الثلاثي يجدد الولاء
بعد أن حسمت لجنة التسيير كافة المفاوضات معهم ينتظر أن يعيد أمير كمال، راجي عبد العاطي وكوفي فرانسيس قيدهم خلال ساعات فقط، وسيجدد المريخ أيضا قيد ظهيره الأيسر مصعب عمر.
ظهور متأخر في ساحة التسجيلات
على غير العادة لم يبد المريخ حماسا كبيرا للدخول في ميركاتو الشتاء، وجاءت المفاوضات متأخرة جدا مع اللاعبين الذين يرغب النادي في التعاقد معهم وربما يظهر الأحمر في التسجيلات بعد أكثر من أربعة أيام على انطلاقتها، وسيدعم الأحمر صفوفه بلاعب طرف أيسر ومدافع وحارس مرمى ومهاجم بحسب توصيات الفرنسي غارزيتو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
المريخ عالم جميل

* منذ أن عرفنا المريخ العظيم.. عرفناه عالماً جميلاً راقياً متحضراً ..
* وعرفنا أهله وكل من ينتمون له طيبين باصلهم… ومتواضعين لله… وصفوة في قولهم وفي فعلهم..
* ما جعجاعين ساي..
* لذا لم يكن غريباً على الاطلاق أن يكون فريقهم (سيد البلد) الياباني ما التايواني… وكبيرها… وزعيم عموم الأندية في دولة السودان العظمى..
* ولم يكن غريباً أن يكون هو الأول.. وهو الاميز.. وهو الوحيد الذي حقق المعجزات والانجازات والارقام القياسية والكؤوس الجوية..
* وآه آه ..
* آه لو ما كنت من ناسو…
* كان اسفاي وا ذلي..
………………………….
* عندما كان التحكيم يظلم الزعيم ظلم الحسن والحسين.. ويحرمه من الكثير من الانتصارات وبطولات الدوري الممتاز .. كان بعض أهلي في القبيلة الحمراء يتهمونني بأنني السبب..
* ويقولون لي إن لقب الصفوة الذي أطلقته عليهم هو الذي ظل يغري الحكام بظلم فريقهم… والتمادي في ترصده.. لقناعتهم بأن أكثر ما يمكن أن يفعله جمهوره الصفوة، هو الاستنكار والاحتجاج والتصريحات الجوفاء التي لا تقتل بعوضة .. عكس جماهير بعض الاندية الأخرى التي لا تصمت على اخطائهم.. ودائماً ما تأخذ حقها بيدها ، لذا يخشونها ويعملون على ارضائها بأي شكل من الأشكال حتى ولو كان ذلك على حساب خصومها!!
* ولكن ها هي التجارب تؤكّد للكل على أن الانفعالات والتحديات والعنتريات هي التي لا تقتل بعوضة .. وأن السلوك المتحضّر للجماهير ومجالس الادارات، هو الذي يقود فريقها إلى تحقيق المجد والعز والفخار ..
* ويكفي دليلا على ذلك، أن المريخ __ رغم الظلم الذي كان يتعرّض له من الاتحاد العام وبعض لجانه المساعدة ومعظم الحكام __ ظل بفضل الله ثم بفضل سلوك جماهيره وحضارية مجالس اداراته ، هو الفريق الوحيد صاحب الامجاد والمفاخر والتاريخ الناصع والمواقف المشرفة..
* وهو الذي يشرب إن ورد الماء صفواً ، ويشرب غيره كدراً وطيناً..
* وآخر هذا الظلم الذي نتحدث عنه.. الظلم الذي تعرّض له من اللجنة المنظمة التي رفضت شكوتيه ضد الأمل وهلال كادوقلي، والذي لم يلجأ في مواجهته إلى أسلوب الغاب ، إنما رفع استئنافاً إلى اللجنة المختصة.. مصحوباً بالأدلة والمستندات التي ارغمت اللجنة على نقض قرار اللجنة المنظمة.. واصدار حكمها لصالح المريخ ..
* وكنا نتوقع من جميع الأندية __ خاصة النادي الكبير الهلال __ مباركة هذا الحكم باعتبار أنه قام على بيّنات واضحة ، ولكنها للأسف لجأت إلى أسلوب الغاب ، وكان من الطبيعي أن ينقلب وبالاً عليها ، ويهدّد مستقبلها في الدرجة الممتازة ..
* عموماً أرجع وأقول إن صفويتنا وتواضعنا ونيتنا الطيبة وحسن تصرفاتنا ، هم سر تميّزنا وتفرّدنا وعظمتنا… وهم الذين كفلوا لنا كسب القضية الاخيرة.. ونيل كاس السودان.. وزيادة على ذلك احراز أول كأس للشهيد فتحي خليل والي الشمالية.. وبإذن الله في الطريق كأس الدوري الممتاز
* وتاني آه آه…
* آه لو ما كنت من ناسو..
* كان اسفاي وا ذلي وا مغصتي.. …………………………..
* الذين يتحدثون عن خلافات المدرب غارزيتو المستمرة مع بعض اللاعبين وبعض الإداريين وبعض مساعديه في الجهاز الفني ، هل سألوا أنفسهم مجرد سؤال عن أسباب هذه الخلافات??!!
* معروف عن المستر غارزيتو أنه لا يرضى تدخل الإداريين في شؤونه… فهل هذه محمدة أم مذمّة??!!
* ولا يرضى أن يعتدي مساعدوه على صلاحياته ويهيمنوا على القرار الفني في وجوده… فهل هذه محمدة أم مذمّة??!!
* ولا يرضى أن يتعالى لاعب عليه ولا ينصاع لتعليماته والضوابط التي وضعها للمعسكرات والتدريبات والمباريات … فهل هذه محمدة أم مذمّة??!!
* بالبداهة والمنطق غارزيتو لا يمكن أن يعادي لاعباً منضبطاً في سلوكه وتدريباته ..
* ولا يمكن أن يعادي إدارياً لا يتدخل في شؤونه..
* ولا يمكن إن يفتعل مشكلة مع مساعد من مساعديه إذا كان مدركاً لحدود صلاحياته.. وبالتالي إذا كنا نريد مصلحة فريقنا بالفعل، فلنبحث عن أسباب الخلافات الناشبة بينه وبين بعض اللاعبين والإداريين والمساعدين ، فقد يكون على حق في محاربته للبعض..
* عموماً إذا كانت هذه المحاربة هي التي كفلت له هذا النجاح الكبير من أول موسم له معنا.. ومكّنته من صناعة هذا الفريق القوي المهاب الذي نتباهي به الآن ، ونتفاخر بوصوله إلى المربع الذهبي للبطولة الأفريقية الكبرى لأول مرة في تاريخه، فانعم بها من حرب..
* سياسات المدربين السابقين التي كانت قائمة على المجاملات والطبطبة ، ماذا جنينا منها غير الفشل والاخفاقات??!!
* خلاصة القول لإخوتي في لجنة التسيير…. إن بقاء غارزيتو كمدرب للفريق في الموسم الجديد، مطلب جماهيري .. وإذا ظن بعضهم أن الأخبار التي يزعمون من خلالها أنه طالب بستمائة ألف يورو قيمة العقد لمدة عام ومائة ألف يورو لابنه، واشترط أن يتم تجنيس بعض المحترفين الذين يرغب فيهم ، ستنطلي مقاصدها على الصفوة فهم واهمون..
* لو أنها تنطلي عليهم لما أطلقنا عليهم لقب الصفوة..
* ختاماً … ستبقى الحقيقة المرة والمؤسفة في نفس الوقت ، أن بعض الشخصيات لا ترغب في بقاء هذا المدرب.. وأنها هي التي تروّج هذه الأخبار السالبة لرسم صورة سيئة عنه ، حتى يسهل عليها تنفيذ مخططها وتمرير أجندتها الرامية إلى الاستغناء عنه..
* ولقد اتصلت أمس الأول بسعادة العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام للمجلس وأكد لي بالفم المليان على أنهم يرغبون في بقاء غارزيتو.. وسيعملون على حل أي مشكلة قد تعترض هذه الرغبة ..
* ختاماً …
* يا خبر بفلوس بكره ببلاش..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
سودان الازمات بين كل ازمة وازمة ازمة والله يستر الجاية من العيارالثقيل

تداولت الصحف نشر لائحة اصدرها الاتحاد لتسجيلات وانتقالات اللاعبين
للموسم القادم كما طالعت للاخ اسامة عطاالمنان امين خذينة الاتحاد
والمشرف على التسجيلات تصريحا يبدو انه جاء ردة فعل لمن ابدوا اعتراضا
على صحة فتح باب التسجيلات والانتقالاات والموسم لم ينتهى حيث جاء فى
تصريحة ان التسجيلات التى تجرى هذه الايام هى نهائية ولا تملك اى اى
جهة ان تطعن فيها ومغ غرابة هذا التصريح لانه ليس هناك قرار يصدر من اى
جهة لا يجوز الطعن فيه لان هذا اخلال بالعدالة التى لا تملكها جهة او
شخص واحد مهما بلغ ومع ذلك فان قرار فتح التسجيلات والانتقالات على
النحوا الذى تناقلته الصحف خلال اليومين الماضيين والذى تضمن انتفالات
العديد من اللاعبينن بين الاندية ولايزال الموسم جاريا لم يبلغ نهايته
مما يعنى ان السودادان الذى اشتهر بين كل ازمة وازمة عنده ازمة جديدة
فانه مقبل على ازمة ربما تكون اشد خطورة من ازمته الحالية اذا لا
ادرى وعلى ماذا استند الاتحاد فى قراره هذا فهل اعلن الاتحاد نهاية
موسمه الذى لم يكتمل حتى يحق له فتح التسجيلات الجديدة وبهذا يكون وجد
له مخرجا من الازمة الحالية حيث تسقط كل نتائج الموسم ام انه سيكمل
الموسم حتى نهايته وهو يفتح باب التسجيلات والانتفالاات قبل نهايته
ليواصل الموسم مبارباته والانتقاات تتم فى ذات الوقت فى مخالفة اكبر
للقانون

ولقد تداعى الى سمعى حديثا منسوبا للاخ اسامة قال فيه اذا صح المصدر
انهم قدموا طلبا للفيفا لتعديل موعد التسجيلات والفيفا رفضت الطلب ولكن
اذا حدث ان الفيفا رفضت طلبه فعلى اى اساس يفتح الاتحاد باب الانتقالات
قبل نهاية الموسم وهو ما تحظره اللائحة الدولية ولا يملك حتى القائمين
على امر الفيفا ان يخالفوا اللائحة الدولية ويصرحوا للاتحاد السودانى
بان يفتح باب الانتقالات التسجيلات والموسم لا بزال يتواصل لان ادارة
الفيفا نفسها ليس لها سلطة لتجمد االقانون الذى اصدرته السلطة
التشريعية الاعلى من المكتب التنفيذى للفيفا لذلك استبعد ان تكون الفيفا
وةافقت على تصرف كهذا لانه نفسها لا تملك واتن فعلت فقرارها باطل

ففى اول مادة فى اللائحة الدولية اى الفقرة -2-من المادة -1- نصت على
ان انتقالاات وتسجيلات اللاعبين بين الاندية التى تتبع نفس الاتحاد تتم
وفق لائحة يصدرها الاتحاد ولكن الفقرة وضعت شرطا ملزما فى هذا النص
الاتحادة ملزم بان يضممن لائحته هذه ما جاء فى االفقرة 3 من المادة واحد
وهذا الزام لا فرار منه ووتكون تالفقرة 3 من المادة -1- على بندين –أ-
وب وتهمنا هنا الفقرة –ب- والتى جاء فيها ان الاتحاد ملزم ان يضمن فى
لائحة التسحيلاات والانتقالات ما يضمن حماية واستقرار العقود وحددت
له على وجه الخصوص خمسة مبادئ اساسية لابد ان يضمنها لائحته وهي المواد
من 13حتى 17 ويهمنا هنا من هذه المواد التى يجب على الاتحاد ان يلتزم
بها و المادة 16 والتى جاء نصها بالحرف وباللغة الانجليزية ما يلى:

( THE PRINCIPEL THAT CONRACTS CAN NOT BE TERMINATED DURING THE
COUESE OF THE SEASON)

يقول النص المبدا الذى يؤكد على ان العقود لا يجوز انها ئها قبل نهاية الموسم

نص واضح وصؤح لا لبس فيه مما يعنى ان الاتحاد لا يملك ان يفتح
االتسجيلات والانتقالات قبل نهاية المو سم مما بفقده هذه الانتقالات
الشرعية القانونية الا اذا كان الاتحاد اعلن نهاية الموس لاى سبب كان قبل
نهايته حتى يضمن شرعية الانتقالات والتسججيلات و لا لاصبح من حق لاعب ان
يشارك فى نفس الموسم الذى لعب لفريق ان ييلعب ضده فى نفس الموسم

لهذافان الاتحاد مالم يعلن نهاية الموسم وفورا فانه يفجر زمة جديدة
اكبر من ازمته وعواقبها وخيمة

فما هذا الذى حدث



خارج النص



- شكرالاخ الجعلى ورابطة المحترفين تحلك تمام لانها ترفع يد
الاتحاد من ادارة الدورى الممتاز ومنالاعلان والبث

- شكر الاخ شوقى انت بتعشق الجدل مبدا وتحب تدور فى نفس الحلقة
فى كل المواضيع التى تطرقها مما يجعل الواحد يكرر نفسه افلمريخ
بتهديده بالانسحاب خرج بالقضية من الطريق القانونى المفروض يحترمه وخوف
الاتحاد بالتهديد لهذا فانه يستحق المحاسبة وانا مصر انا كل اطراف
هذه القضية يستحقون المحاسبة من اتحاد ولجنة واندية هلال ومريخ وا مل
وكلكن تعلموا ان المباراة لو برمجت فى وقتها فى الدورة الاولى لفعل
المريخ مافعله الهلال والمباراة ما برمجت لان المريخ سلك طريق التهديد
بدلا عن طريق القانون ولهذا قلت انه يستحق المحاسبة لهذا فكل من يعمل
لتبرئة اللون الذى يعشقه فهذا امر لا يعنينى بشئ ولا يهمنى واقلب الصفحة
ياشوقى فانا لست راغبا فى الخوض فى تفاصيل لا ينظر اليها الا باللون
وشوف موضوع غيره

- شكر ليك الاخ احمد سؤالك مهم ومنطقى انه مما خرج الانجليز ليس
هناك حكومة وطنية تعاملت مع الموضوع بمسئولية وظلوا يسكتون على الواقع
البروس مع انه يزداد سوءا اما لانالحكومة رات فى الرياضىة والكرة
تحديدا لعب عيال او لان قادة االاتحاد المستفيديم من البروس كانوا اقوى
ممن تولوا الوزارة فالزموهم الصمت تحت فهم ان البروس تحت حنلية الفيفا
وانهم لا يملكون السلطة وهذا فهم غير صحيح فالدولة هى السلطة فى تحديد
النظام وهذا ما سافصل فيه عند مواصلة الحلقات لكن نعمل شنو وكل يوم
عندنا قضية وبدعة جديدة



-شكرا الاخ سانتو نحن فى زمن الحقائق الضائعة لغياب الشفافية فالرجل
نفسه نفى ان يكون هذالا الحديث صدر عنه بل وايد ما ورد فى المؤتمر
الاصحفى ومع ذلك نجن فى زمن لا نعرب فيمن نثق



- شكرا الاخ ابو ريج ارجو الاطلاع على تعقيبى علبى نفس الموضوع مع
الاخ شوقى اما ماقاله ابو العائلة كلامك صاح فاليوم البروس فى النظام
وفى ادارة الاتحاد بعكس الماضى كان البروس فى النظام بس

- شكرا الاخ طيش المجموعات

- شكرا الاخ جو اولا انا لمن اتهم احد بالتزوير ولن افعل ذلك فلقد
قلت واكرر اذا لاعب هنلال كادقلة حوكم لانهامه بالتزوير كما جاء فى
القرار فلان ىالتزوير جريءمة ممانها القضل ولم اكنانا الذااتهمت اى جهةى
بالزوير اما السمكرة فهلوة واتفاق مجاملة والحفاظ على المواقع فما
الذى يمنعنى ان اردد الكلمة فالقضية سمكرة فى سمكرة وليه حرقت
السمكرجية كده ان لم تكن الخقيقة

- شكرا الاخ بابا كلامك صاح ولكن كل من برفض حكم القانون يكون
صاحب لون متعصب احمر او ازرق وكل الاطراف لم تحترم القانون من اتحاد
ولجنة واندية بنخالف الوانها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدشن تسجيلاته اليوم

يدشن المريخ تسجيلاته اليوم في يومها الثالث بالتعاقد مع مدافع مريخ كوستي صابر عطرون ومهاجم الامير خالد النعسان بعد ان اكمل المريخ اتفاقه النهائي مع اللاعبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان


*دون الاخ اسامة عطا المنان بصفحته علي فيسبوك توضيحات مقنعة بأسلوبه المحترم الذي يتبعه دائما كلما تعرض لهجوم، وجاء ذلك ردا علي الهجوم غير الاخلاقي الذي تعرض له ورفاقه بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم، من قبل بعض الاقلام التي لا تفرق بين النقد في إطار القضايا والاساءة الشخصية.
*توضيح الاخ امين خزينة الاتحاد العام لموقفه من الاتهامات التي طالته من الاعلام المترصد، اكد علي حقائق دامغة، يعلمها الجميع.
* حيث اكد علي ان الاتحاد العام ممثلا في اللجنة المنظمة، رفض شكوتا المريخ وهو ما رحب به الاعلام الهلالي بداية الامر،ظنا بنهاية القصة عند فصلها هذا.
*ولكن تحققت العدالة بيد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا التي اطمئنت لاستئناف مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ فغالطت اللجنة الموقرة قرارات اللجنة المنظمة واحلام الهلال.!!
* وكتب اسامه انهم في اللجنة المنظمة صاغوا ستة طلبات فحص للجنة الاستئنافات لقناعتهم بما اتخذوه من قرارات بشأن رفض شكوتا المريخ ومن عجب لم يكن ذلك كافيا لشكرهم من مجلسي الهلال و الامل.!!!!
* وتوضيح اسامة هذا اكد ان رئيس ا لهلال واعلامه افتروا علي قادة الاتحاد العام برغم ان موقفهم كان من المفترض ان يجد التقدير لانه موقف يجرد المريخ من حقه في نقاط مباراتيه امام الامل وهلال كادوقلي ، واعتقد هذا ما لم يرضي رئيس الهلال واعلامه.
*وقد قدم تصريح الاخ اسامة صك البراءة للمريخ، بعد اكد علي انه من اصدر خطاب السماح الموجهة لنادي المريخ القاضي باشراك بكري المدينة في مباراة الفريق امام الامل وهو ما استند عليه المريخ في استئنافه الذي لم يجد رضا لجنة الاستئنافات.
*لم يجبن اسامة وقال انه سيكرر ذات الاجراء ان مر عليه مرة اخري لانه يقع في دائرة صلاحياته، وهو ما يعني صحة مشاركة بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة، وهو ما رفضت لجنة الاستئنافات صحته وقررت اعادة المباراة وامتثل المريخ لهذا القرار احتراما للجنة الموقرة ولسيادة حكم القانون، برغم ان للمريخ قضية عادلة، وما كان لادارته قبول قرار لجنة الاستئنافات باعادة مباراة الخرطوم امام الامل.!
*وهو عين ما فعله الاتحاد العام ممثلا في لجنته المنظمة التي احترمت قرار لجنة الاستئنافات ونهائيته القانونية وهو ما لم يعجب المتطاولون علي القانون.
*للاخ اسامة نقول له ان مجلس الهلال لا قضية له، وان رئيسه فاقد للبوصلة،وما اثاره من زوبعة ويثيره اعلامه، مداراة للفشل الفني المنتظر لفريقهم بعد ابتعد عنه مدرب كان يصنع من الفسيخ شربات !!
*ان كان لفريق الامل قضية فهي ضد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لان الاتحاد العام وقف بجانبهم، اما الهلال فقد تألم لجرح اصاب غيره ولا قضية له.
*ويقيني ان مجلس ادارة نادي الامل ان لم يجاري انصار الفوضي، وقاد سجالا قانونيا، وفريقه بالملعب لكسب احترام الجميع ولكن بكل اسف قاد المجلس العطبراوي معركة خاسرة في كل شئ.
في نقاط
* انقضي اليوم الاول والثاني من التسجيلات، وحتي الان تسجيلات المريخ وعود بالصحف!
*تمنينا ان يتم حسم هذا الملف مبكرا حتي يقفل باب الاجتهاد والشائعات.
*لا نريد الضغط علي الاخوه بلجنة التيسير، ولكن تعودنا ان التطويل دائما يفتح عدة ابواب تدخل منها الازمات.
*ان صح الخبر الذي اوردته الزميلة الزاوية عن ربط غارزيتو استمراره بالتجنيس فهو ما يعني نهاية فترته مع المريخ!
* صدر قرار بايقاف التجنيس بالاندية بعد عدة نداءات من قبل الاتحاد العام، وصار الامر اقرب للمستحيل.
* غارزيتو يعلن شروطه قبل الجلوس معه لمناقشة كل ما يطلبه هذا يتناقض وشخصيته الانضباطية!!!!
* نتمني ان يمارس الرجل مرونة مطلوبة تتناسب والواقع الذي تحكمه القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للنشاط حتي يسهل مهمة التفاوض معه.
* الان لجنة التسيير تعمل على هدي التقرير الفني الذي وضعه غارزيتو نفسه وفقا الحاجه الفنية وفي اطار المتاح من خيارات!
* تمنيت ان يضم المريخ المدافع المتميز بكري بشير نجم دفاع هلال الابيض والحمد لله اللاعب ضمن خيارات اللجنة الفنية.
*قدرات المدافع الشاب تؤهله لارتداء القميص الاحمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ
ﺧﻴﻂ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻫﻲ

* ﻟﻮ ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻣﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ، ﻳﺘﺄﻛﺪ ﻟﻚ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺭﺟﻞ ﺭﺷﻴﺪ، ﻓﺴﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ ﺭﻣﺰﻱ ﻳﺤﻰ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺮﻙ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺟﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻮﻃﺔ ﺑﻪ، ﻭﺍﻧﺒﺮﻯ ﻣﻌﻠﻨﺎً ﻭﻗﻮﻓﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻭﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ، ﻟﻮﺡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ) ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻴﺤﺔ ( ﺑﺨﻄﺎﺏ ﻧﺸﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ، ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ .

* ﻭﺑﻨﺎﺀً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ، ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﺘﻪ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﻧﻈﺮﺕ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﺻﺪﺭﺕ ﺑﻤﻮﺟﺒﻬﺎ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ، ﺗﻢ ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻄﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ، ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻱ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺑﻪ ﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻭ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﺷﺮﻧﺎ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪﻩ ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻄﺔ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ، ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﺒﻨﻰ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ) ﻻ ﺗﺨﺼﻪ ( ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ .

* ﺛﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺮﺃﻩ ﺭﻣﺰﻱ ﻳﺤﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻸ ﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺍﻛﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻃﻊ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺅﻭﺱ ﺍﻻﺷﻬﺎﺩ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺭﻗﻢ ) 20 ( ﺑﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ ﻭﻳﻘﺼﺪ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻗﺎﻡ ) ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺼﻖ ( ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻋﺪﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺩﺍﺭ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ، ﻭﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ .

* ﻭ ) ﺍﻟﺒﺼﻖ ( ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻫﻮ ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﻳﺴﺘﻮﺟﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﻢ ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺑﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻧﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 89 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺠﺎﻫﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺭﻓﻀﺖ ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻠﻮﻛﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻟﻢ ) ﻳﻔﺖ ( ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﻣﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺻﻼﺣﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 96 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺧﻄﺄ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻳﺴﺘﻮﺟﺐ ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ .

* ﻃﻌﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ .. ﺧﻴﻂ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻸﻫﻠﺔ .

* ﻭﻫﻮ ﺧﻴﻂ ﻭﺍﻫﻲ، ﺳﻴﻨﻜﺴﺮ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺳﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳﺠﺎﻣﻞ، ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺒﻮﺍ ﺑﻼ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻬﻴﺄﻭﺍ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻵﻥ، ﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﺍﺯﻫﺮﻱ ﻭﺩﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .

* ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻤﻌﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 55 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ : ) ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺪﺓ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﺛﻼﺙ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻐﻴﺮ ﺃﻭ ﻳﻌﺪﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺃﻯ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ( ، ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻼﺣﻆ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻏﻔﻠﺖ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻧﺼﺎﺏ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻎ 6 ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻧﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 54 ﻣﻦ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ : ) ﻳﺘﻮﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﻏﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻘﺔ ﻭﺗﺆﺧﺬ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺳﺘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻗﻞ ).

* ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺭﺩ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻭ ﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺍﻭ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﻬﻢ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻋﺬﺭ، ﻭﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺘﻨﺎ ﻫﺬﻩ، ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺺ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﺩﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻧﺼﺎﺏ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻀﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺘﻬﺎ 9 ﺍﺷﺨﺎﺹ، ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﺨﺬ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺷﺨﺎﺹ، ﻭﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﻢ ﻟﺠﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻟﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﺎﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺟﺪﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻏﺎﺩﺭﻭﺍ .

* ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 195 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ : ) ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﻭ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﺺ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺻﺪﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﻱ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻳﺘﺨﺬﻩ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﻧﺎﻓﺬﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻻﻳﺎﺧﺬ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺗﺆﻳﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻟﻬﺎ ) .

* ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻤﻌﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻋﻼﻩ، ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻼﺣﻆ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ) ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ( ﺍﻭ ) ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ( ﺍﻭ ) ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ( ﺍﻭ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺟﻴﻬﺎﺕ ( ﺍﻭ ) ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ( ، ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﺗﻨﺴﻒ ﻛﻞ ) ﺍﻻﻣﻞ ( ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﺔ، ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﺗﻮﺿﺢ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ) ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﻭﻓﺎﺓ ﻭﻏﻴﺎﺏ ( ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ .

* ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻈﻦ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ) ﺿﻠﻴﻌﻮﻥ ( ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻻ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻳﺎﺋﺴﺔ ﻟـ ) ﻟﻲ ( ﻋﻨﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﻴﺸﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يفاضل بين الأهلي والزمالك والترجي للتباري مع المريخ في عرس الممتاز

أكد قيادي رفيع بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أنهم يخططون لاستقدام فريق أفريقي ذائع الصيت لتجميل عرس ختام الممتاز ذاكراً أن اتحاد الكرة يفاضل بين الأهلي والزمالك من مصر والترجي التونسي والوداد المغربي للتباري مع المريخ بعد انتهاء الوقت المحدد لانتظار الهلال في نهائي الدوري الممتاز وشرع اتحاد الكرة في مفاوضاته مع هذه الأندية على أن يُحسم الأمر بصورة قاطعة في الاجتماع الذي ستعقده اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الأحد المقبل وسيفضي ذلك الاجتماع لوضع كامل فقرات المهرجان مع تكوين لجنة منظمة للمباراة النهائية للدوري الممتاز بمشاركة ممثلين من شركة سوداني الراعي الحصري لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتي سترعى حفل نهائي البطولة, وعلمت الصدى أن الزمالك المصري حتى الآن هو الخيار الأقرب لمواجهة المريخ في احتفالية ختام بطولة الدوري الممتاز نظراً لحاجة الفريق المصري لمعسكر خارجي حيث سيوجّه اتحاد الكرة الدعوة للزمالك لإقامة معسكره بالخرطوم مع الاستفادة من فرصة مواجهة المريخ في الاحتفالية التي يقيمها اتحاد الكرة على شرف بطولة الدوري الممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يحوّل هوية الثعلب إلى محترف لـ(4) سنوات

بذلّ مجلس الهلال ممثلاً في لجنة تسجيلاته أمس مجهودات كبيرة في إنجاز أكثر من مهمة بالانتقالات الشتوية في أكثر من منحى ، هذا وقد تمكنت لجنة التسجيلات في تحويل هوية النجم الصاعد بسرعة صهيب الثعلب من هاو ٍإلى محترف بعقد يمتد لأربع سنوات , هذا وقد ابدى الثعلب سعادته الكبيرة بتوفيق أوضاعه وثقة المجلس فيه ، متمنياً أن يكون القادم أجمل في ظل الإنطلاقة القوية للفرقة الزرقاء حالياً والتي تمكن عبرها من إرتداء شعار المنتخب الوطني الاول في أول مواسمه مع الهلال ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الامير ينتظر المريخ لتنفيذ اتفاقه بخصوص النعسان 

أكد محمد محي الدين أمين مال نادي الأمير البحراوي أنهم بالفعل أكملوا اتفاقهم مع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بخصوص انتقال درة الفريق وهدافه خالد النعسان للفرقة الحمراء بعد أن دخل اللاعب غرفة التسجيلات المريخية بصورة رسمية وأفاد محي الدين أنهم لم يتراجعوا عن اتفاقهم السابق مع المريخ لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أنهم سيجتمعون اليوم مع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لإكمال تفاصيل ما تم الاتفاق عليه بخصوص انتقال النعسان للمريخ وأضاف: نحن عند كلمتنا ولا نعرف التراجع عن كلمة منحناها لأي جهة ولكن كلمتنا للمريخ ستكون سارية حتى نهاية اليوم لأننا لا يمكن أن ننتظر إلى ما لا نهاية وجدد محي الدين تأكيداته برفض كل العروض المميزة التي قُدمت لنادي الأمير من أجل الحصول على خدمات نجم الفريق المميز خالد النعسان لأنهم عند كلمتهم للمريخ ولا يرغبون في التراجع عن الاتفاق الذي تم مع النادي مالم يحدث جديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير العدل يقود مبادرة لحل ازمة الموسم

‫ أكد ازهري وداعة الله المفوض الإتحادي للمفوضية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم من خلال حديثه أمس لقناة النيلين أن وزير العدل مولانا عوض الحسن النور ، اتصل بهم واكد مضيه بقوة في قيادة مبادرة لحل الأزمة , وقال ان تأجيل قرار المفوضية حول القضية التي أصبحت الشغل الشاغل في الوسط الرياضي والطعن المقدم من جانبي الاتحاد المحلي لعطبرة ونادي الامل مؤخراً في عدم شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات استناداً للمادة (55) التي تحظر إضافة أعضاء خلال الموسم الكروي , واكد ان المفوضية ستحسم قرارها في القضية خلال (48) ساعة بعد التوصيات التي من المنتظر ان تقدمها اللجنة المختصة في مجال القانون التي تم تكوينها مؤخراً ..
واضاف ان اي طعن مقدم للمفوضية من اي نادي او اتحاد محلي يجب على المفوض تكوين لجنة طارئة للنظر في الطعن المقدم ، وأشار المفوض إلى ان تأجيل قرار المفوضية يعود إلى أن ضباط الاتحاد كانوا في زيارة عمل خارج السودان ، وبعد عودتهم لن يكون هناك تأجيل آخر حول صدور قرار المفوضية ..
وكشف رئيس المفوضية عن حبه وشغفه الكبير لنادي المريخ ، مشيرا في الوقت ذاته إلى انه يعتز بمريخيته المطلقة ونسبة لمزمل ابو القاسم الذي تجمعني به صلة قرابه قوية ، كما رد مولانا على بعض من شككوا في نزاهته وميوله لنادي المريخ ، وقال : "انا لا أجامل في مهمتي وعملي الذي يقتضي بأن أكون حازماً في كل قضايا الساحة الرياضية بشفافية كبيرة مهما كان إنتمائي" ..
*

----------

